# Post-graduate funding



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to hear from any PB friend who may be able to offer some advice / help on post-graduate funding at an English university (PhD / theology). Please contact me privately. Thank you. Dieter Schneider


----------

